

Long-term results: Should You Trade Stocks Randomly? - soneca
http://www.improbable.com/2013/03/19/long-term-results-should-you-trade-stocks-randomly/

======
blubbi2
Well, that's no surprise at all: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efficient-
market_hypothesis>

I spent a lot of time analyzing charts in the past (using Metatrader, ....), I
even created automatic trading systems using MQL4 and I completly agree with
this article: YOU CAN'T BEAT THE MARKET! Buy and hold... that's the way to go!

------
joezydeco
We've had previous coresponding data from various experiments performed by our
simian counterparts:

[http://www.dailyfinance.com/2011/08/03/in-honor-of-planet-
of...](http://www.dailyfinance.com/2011/08/03/in-honor-of-planet-of-the-apes-
the-top-3-monkey-stock-pickers/)

------
hcarvalhoalves
If trading at random is a winning strategy, doesn't that prove there's no
difference between the stock market and gambling?

~~~
gee_totes
Not really. I can't hold onto my poker chips from a casino for 10-20 years and
have a reasonable expectation of the chips themselves increasing in value.
With stocks (or better yet, an index fund), I can.

